# What is hymen.sys in 95?



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Hi. My question is just a general question about Windows 95. A while back, my Mom's computer had a problem with a missing or corrupted hymen.sys file. Well, we don't have that computer anymore but I am curious anyway. I am just wondering what exactly this hymen.sys file is and what does it do?

As for the computer, here's what happened. I messed with it for a couple of days trying to figure out the problem. I eventually decided to get a copy of hymen.sys off the Internet which was successful after a long search through Google. I got the file, put it on floppy and decided I'd replace the missing or corrupted hymen.sys file. Well, I failed miserably. I had little experience with DOS back then and was unable to do it. So, I decided I'd format the hard drive after consulting with a few computer guys I knew. So, I went about formatting the hard drive which I did through a command on one of the system restore floppies. As I got partly through the format, I realized that I didn't know how to reinstall Windows. I cancelled the download and it screwed the computer up. So, the computer was then looked at by 2 different people (neither could fix it) and I consulted with a guy from a local computer store. He told me that the hard drive was probably bad and we was going to buy a hard drive right then at the store but when the guy went to test it (it was a used one), he had problems and we was in a hurry and had to go. We then gave up on the computer and gave it to a friend and told him he could use it for parts or whatever he wanted to do with it.

Well, any info you can provide on hymen.sys will be greatly appreciated. Just in case you need to know I believe the operating system was an earlier version of Windows 95. Thanks!


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Holly, Missing file was probably himem.sys, it is found on FAT32 bootdisks....part of DOS or system files. Here is some info:

http://www.bustedcomputer.com/windows/cannot_start_windows.htm
And this for what himem.sys does for ya: It is way down the page at the very last.

http://www.spacewalker.com/english/support/faq/top10QA/WinProtectErr.htm


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

No actually, it wasn't meant as a joke. But now I see where I messed up.. lol. Yeah... well anyway, sorry about that. I did mean himem.sys. Anyway, those websites didn't seem to help a whole lot. But thanks anyway.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Holly,
I edited my first reply, but am glad you at least saw it....
I knew your were not joking....just that every once in awhile, some real "jokers" at some forums, NOT here at TSG of course, play a practical joke on us....you ought to see the Random Discussion forum here at TSG, for example, if you want jokes and horseplay!!!!!!!!!!!! It's a riot, stop by there for some neat computer antics and good natured posting of all kinds. Good luck with computers, school and all else! You're a good sport!!
Himem.sys checks for XMS memory at boot....gives an error message about bad RAM if it finds it. Boot files get "lost" once in a while....the command from A:\sys c: can replace them from your bootdisk. 

Second link, scroll down to the bottom of the entire page.


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks! I just wanted to let you know that I guess we can consider this problem as solved seeing as though I no longer own the computer I was talking about. But anyway, thank you very much for the information. I will use it in the future if I happen to have this problem again. Thanks!


----------

